# When did you realize you were a BBW or a FA



## shin_moyseku (Jul 29, 2008)

with this i really want to know about the personal experiences of our lovely ladies, when u realize you were a beautiful girl no matter your size? i mean there is a moment in your life when you decided to accept yourself and start to love your size? or when do you realize you were attracted to bigger girls or bigger men

i honestly would like to know, knowing that everyone is different i hope to find many experiences.

Personally i realize i was a FA in my 13 or 14 when i was on the beach and i saw a beautiful girl, she was bigger than everyone else on the beach and i was so attracted to her, i thought she was the most beautiful woman in that place and can not quit looking at her, since then i love to watch BBWs. its kind of weird but maybe i am not the only one with a sweet memory like this.

greetings :happy:


----------



## fatterisbetter (Jul 30, 2008)

One of the earliest pleasant "fat memories" was sitting on my fat aunt's lap when I was 5 or 6 years old. She had and still has a huge big soft belly and there was very little room to sit on her lap and with every breath her soft fat would push me off a little bit more. Essentially, I have admired fat people for as long as I can think.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 30, 2008)

hmm...i dont remember at all. i remember being really little and watching cartoons like looney toons and shit with body expansion stuff in them, and being like "now why the hell wont this ever happen to the chick from ninja turtles?" maybe that was something.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 30, 2008)

aawww that's sweet  me and my sister joke that I'm turning my little nephew into an FA. He's sooooo fascinated with my belly lol. He'll push on it to watch it go in and come back out ...he's used it for a roadway for his cars, he'll run at me and then bounce off of it ... he's sat on it because there wasn't room for him to go anywhere else when i had both my nieces on each hip lol...and he hugs it hehe. When he hugs me goodbye i'm usually sitting in a recliner and that's really the only thing he can reach because he's only 2 1/2 so he's a lil thing lol



fatterisbetter said:


> One of the earliest pleasant "fat memories" was sitting on my fat aunt's lap when I was 5 or 6 years old. She had and still has a huge big soft belly and there was very little room to sit on her lap and with every breath her soft fat would push me off a little bit more. Essentially, I have admired fat people for as long as I can think.


----------



## RedHotAva (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't even realize there were such people who prefered fat women, even when I came across BBW dating sites and my first FA I still thought those guys were just scraping the bottom of the barrel. I didn't fully understand that people were really attracted to BBWs (and not just the Kim Kardashian version of curvy) until after I did BBW modeling and my pics were posted up here and on other boards. The kind of responses I got were completely unexpected and it took a few weeks for the reality to sink in. That was only 2 years ago and I've never looked back!


----------



## morthius (Jul 30, 2008)

shin_moyseku said:


> with this i really want to know about the personal experiences of our lovely ladies, when u realize you were a beautiful girl no matter your size? i mean there is a moment in your life when you decided to accept yourself and start to love your size? or when do you realize you were attracted to bigger girls or bigger men
> 
> i honestly would like to know, knowing that everyone is different i hope to find many experiences.
> 
> ...



well my experience as an FA probably was when i was about 17 i was chilling with a friend andthere was this girl she was big and at that point i wasn't sure which kind of girl i liked she jumped on me by accident and ever since then i have always prefered curvier women. I can't explain it but i deffinately enjoyed it and unfortunately i never got the chance to tell her.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 30, 2008)

I remember as far back as 5 years old being fascinated with women with big bellies. It just snowballed from there.

And yes, I realize using the word "snowballed" is dangerous around here, lol.


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Jul 30, 2008)

As a youngster, I remember seeing diets ads in magazines with before/after pictures. For some reason, I always liked the before picture much better.


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 30, 2008)

I realized I was a BBW when I looked in the mirror and saw that I was fat ;P


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 31, 2008)

In 1998 I finally had access to a computer that was capable of connecting to the Web. Growing up I'd always had a "bizarre" fascination with fat, but it was something that I kept to myself. When I started to search the internet for fat-themed stuff, I was shocked to find (even then) so much content. The fact that there were other people out there that felt the same way as me was world-changing for me!

The sites that left an impression on me then were Dimensions (or course), Melanie Bel's stories (and her online journal, before the word 'blog' existed), and of course, Kelligrl.

I really owe my awakening to the Internet, and it was one of the profound shifts in my life. So I am very grateful to sites like this - I am especially pleased that Dimensions continues on, stronger than ever!

Brenda


----------



## curvluver (Jul 31, 2008)

For me, when I was in grade 8 I had a serious crush on a girl in my class. She was a little bigger than most of the other girls, but not by much. I didn't see her at all in the Summer, but we entered high school it was evident she had gained quite a bit of weight and was now in the more than chubby range. I still had a big crush on her (even more than before), and that's when I definitely became a FA (although still a closet FA). By the end of high school most of my friends and family realized that most of the girlfriends and girls I had dated were on the larger side (and had many people try to get me to date skinnier girls), and I was pretty much out of the closet. What actually worked out well, was my best friend had the same taste in women that I do, so I had somebody to share experiences with.


----------



## J34 (Jul 31, 2008)

I cant remember when I like or preffered larger women. Things like cartoons expanding intrigued me as a child. But definetely it was just looking at larger girls. To me it seemed that a "curvier" woman is healthier than a skinnier woman in my eyes.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 31, 2008)

fatgirl33 said:


> In 1998 I finally had access to a computer that was capable of connecting to the Web. Growing up I'd always had a "bizarre" fascination with fat, but it was something that I kept to myself. When I started to search the internet for fat-themed stuff, I was shocked to find (even then) so much content. The fact that there were other people out there that felt the same way as me was world-changing for me!
> 
> The sites that left an impression on me then were Dimensions (or course), Melanie Bel's stories (and her online journal, before the word 'blog' existed), and of course, Kelligrl.
> 
> ...



nice to hear that i also discover all the bbw world on the internet near the 2000, then i was fascinated by Betsy's website


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 31, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> aawww that's sweet  me and my sister joke that I'm turning my little nephew into an FA. He's sooooo fascinated with my belly lol. He'll push on it to watch it go in and come back out ...he's used it for a roadway for his cars, he'll run at me and then bounce off of it ... he's sat on it because there wasn't room for him to go anywhere else when i had both my nieces on each hip lol...and he hugs it hehe. When he hugs me goodbye i'm usually sitting in a recliner and that's really the only thing he can reach because he's only 2 1/2 so he's a lil thing lol




what an adorable little boy, i hope my future sons grow that way.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 31, 2008)

When someone asked me if I had ever been to a BBW club - I then asked whats that - they told me - I realized that I was a BBW This was when I was 23 it was right before I was married - I had never heard the term prior to that 

However I always knew I was taller and bigger than all the other kids - including the boys.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 31, 2008)

the day I was born


----------



## Victim (Jul 31, 2008)

I became a BHM around 13 or so. As far as being a FA myself, I figure it happened in high school. I found myself looking at the large girls more and more and the smaller girls less and less.


----------



## layla (Aug 1, 2008)

i have to say that i didn't realize until about a month ago that there were sites like this. Don't get me wrong i've been a BBW for..... basically my whole life. I dated in high school and college.... ok I dated a LOT in high school and college. So clearly i knew there were men who were attracted to BBW. But I just never thought about it.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Like most, I can probably say that I have been a FA all of my life, but I didn't realize it until I was about 24.

I was working at Macy's department store in Wayne NJ (back in the day, it was known as Bambergers). I managed the shoe department for women.

There was a girl named Janice who worked in the "Womens World" department next to mine. That department was for the older women, the precursor to the plus sized departments we have today. She was a true pear shape, very much like my wife, just a lot smaller. I'll bet she wasn't more that 185 pounds!! All the weight was in her hips & butt. I was in heaven, as I got to work with her daily. I was dating someone else that I worked with, and we got along fabulously during our time together, enough for me to marry her a few years later.

In fact, my first wife gained quite a bit of weight when she carried our first (& only) child, which made me even happier. Of course she lost all of the weight after delivery.

I still look back fondly though on my first FA "crush".


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 2, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Like most, I can probably say that I have been a FA all of my life, but I didn't realize it until I was about 24.
> 
> I was working at Macy's department store in Wayne NJ (back in the day, it was known as Bambergers). I managed the shoe department for women.
> 
> ...



was this at willowbrook? ha. i went to school up there.


----------



## altered states (Aug 3, 2008)

When I was five my dad had an accidental "take your son to work day" when he went to drop me off at my school and realized it was a holiday. He had a blond BBW secretary who wore glasses and I followed her around all day. I remember clearly thinking how thick her calves looked and how much I liked it. Certainly it was a pre-sexual attraction but an attraction nonetheless.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> was this at willowbrook? ha. i went to school up there.


I used to troll for fat girls during my breaks at the Willowbrook Mall!!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 3, 2008)

willy p. jen still goes there.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Aug 3, 2008)

Victim said:


> I became a BHM around 13 or so. As far as being a FA myself, I figure it happened in high school. * I found myself looking at the large girls more and more and the smaller girls less and less*.



isnt that just a side effect of surface area? 


(hee hee sorry...couldnt resist)


----------



## Victim (Aug 4, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> isnt that just a side effect of surface area?
> 
> 
> (hee hee sorry...couldnt resist)



Nah, I'm just greedy. I want more money. I want more food. I want more woman...


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Aug 9, 2008)

When I was abouta year old, I was babysat by this lady (I think she was in her 20's back then) who would probably qualify as an ssbbw. That went on for a few years, then I didn't see her again until she was working at my day care and I think that was when it really hit me, and after that I've come to accept that I like big girls as well (yeah, i'm bi-sizual).


----------



## morepushing13 (Aug 10, 2008)

About college when my girlfriend started gaining weight and I began to like it. I also started noticing girls getting bigger and just the bigger girls on my campus anyway. I still am noticing new things everyday about myself.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2008)

When I realized I liked big girls... DUH!!! lol


----------



## Oaksearcher (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I suppose I first realized I was a FA in high school after finding the dimensions website while attempting to find out geometric dimensions. However, I did not fully embrace until college and so on.


----------



## washburn (Aug 11, 2008)

National Lampoons European Vacation, when Audry has the daydream about seating too much and becomes fat. I was three and have been an FA ever since. yes, weird I know. I Figure the moment I was watching that movie, at that scene in particular, my brain was developing what I would be attracted to later on in life. so I've been an FA 22 yrs now


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 11, 2008)

When I learned there was a term to describe how I felt.


----------



## Bast (Aug 11, 2008)

I starved myself to maintain a size 12 since I was 14, I even remember a short period when I was down to a size 9. But I was completely miserable. I love to eat and I adore cooking and now that I have had time to sit back and just be me, I'm a happy 18 or I might be closer to a 20 now. lol 

I think I realized that i was comfortable about being a BBW was when I joined the SCA and someone described me as Rubineque. I like that word. Finding Demensions was a fluke, but I'm glad I found somewhere , where everyone isn't either on a diet, talking about diets, or moaning about counting calories and working out 5 days a week at the gym.


----------



## Victim (Aug 11, 2008)

It might not be surface area, it could be gravity.
I'm attracted to large heavenly bodies.


----------



## maddie minx (Aug 14, 2008)

I just found out recently that i was gonna be a bbw i use to really hate my body but i made a myspace profile and slowly put pictures of my belly and boobs and butt and got great responses and now i love every inch and pound i get a lot of complements and why should i have to change for anyone if it's not gonna make me happy as well so now i sit on my ass on the computer and eat cookies and cake and my boyfriend loves my belly he thinks it's so sexy and he like to rub it after i eat a lot and lets face it what women after eating a huge meal doesn't want her belly rubbed  I am currently at 208 











if you would like to friend request me on myspace my url is myspace.com/bbwmaddieminx_pinup 
<3


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 16, 2008)

I never was ashamed of being fat. I realized I was happy with who I was mid high school when I started making worthwhile friends (we moved a lot so I didn't make a lot of friends on purpose). But I have always been content with being fat. I really never was made fun of or made to feel like I was wrong in any way. I guess I was lucky.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that I was interested in fat women even before I hit puberty. One of my friends attributes my liking big girls to having fat babysitters when I was a little kid. I'm not so sure, but it's an interesting theory. :happy:


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I've ALWAYS been big.  Just recently have I started to accept myself and think that I'm beautiful at all. But beautiful is an objective term, I believe. Sure, everyone's beautiful in their own way, but I think that the term big BEAUTIFUL woman should come from someone else. But I'm weird. 

I've always liked chunkier guys. I'm not really attracted to REALLY big guys, but I'd feel as if I was going to break someone if they were really small. LOL. I like a little bit of meat on my guys.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty much in high school, when i realized what my friends called "hot" girls were not very hot. I always thought they were way to skinny. But i really didn't realize i was an FA untill i came to this website, because i didn't know there was a thing to describe me.


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 17, 2008)

As a youngster I could die for chubby really bigbreasted girls. Nowadays, the size of boobs means nothing to me, I am attracted to supersized women no matter the shape, yeah.  But after puberty I realised my friends admired slim girls. I couldn't understand why they are attracted to such skinnie chicks, no hips no boobs. Once I guess I was 16 I was introduced by a girl to their friends as someone who had had a fat girlfriend. And I loved that introduction.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 17, 2008)

At a bar in Kodiak Alaska when I was about 7 years old... seriously.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> At a bar in Kodiak Alaska when I was about 7 years old... seriously.



You know this requires a story.................right?


----------



## jimmybobbob (Aug 17, 2008)

I've known that I liked bigger women since, like...always. I didn't know that this was an interest that was shared by others until I got the internet when I was about...16 or so? I don't recall when I realized that a lot of people would find this weird, which probably means it was quite some time ago.

But yeah...I can remember even in elementary school, I paid way more attention to my large, female teachers then the other ones. I even recall wondering what my (rather slim) gym teacher would've looked like if she gained some weight.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2008)

When I was 6 years old I had a crush on this big girl in my class, she was like the only girl my height . I haven't been in the closet about being an FA. I just have always been one


----------



## fiore (Aug 21, 2008)

I've always been big (16/18) and always thought I was beautiful, and never really thought much about it either way.

Until this past year - I've gained a whole mess of weight in the past year and sort of lost my confidence and I don't like the way I look - and this is how I've ended up on this site!

I've got to tell you, it makes me feel great browsing this site. It's great to know that so many people (men especially) like women that look like me. 

Especially since last week a customer at my store called me fat - I got so upset! that was a real low point.

So cheers to all you BBWs and FAs! This site has really given me a boost, and thanks so much for that.

By the way, this is my first post,
and by the way again, I used to go to the Willowbrook Mall all the time - I had know idea all this bbw action was going on down there!


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2008)

fiore said:


> I've always been big (16/18) and always thought I was beautiful, and never really thought much about it either way.
> 
> Until this past year - I've gained a whole mess of weight in the past year and sort of lost my confidence and I don't like the way I look - and this is how I've ended up on this site!
> 
> ...



Welcome to Dimensions, Fiore! I'm glad you've already found the site to be a help  I hope we'll hear lots more from you, the more people take part, the stronger the site gets!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Ever since i was a teenager and was getting interested in girls all of a sudden, the bigger ones just seemed more attractive, though i was too afraid to tell them.

But now i'm on this site, for sure it's enhanced my love of big women, definitely.
So glad i found you guys !


----------



## CTHye (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been attracted to BBW's ever since puberty.
I never really dated any, though, until I met my former wife.
She was curvy when we married but gained about 75 lbs. over time.
I found I was even more physically attracted to her as she got larger.
Now, I consciously seek to date BBW's almost exclusively.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Ever since i was a teenager and was getting interested in girls all of a sudden, the bigger ones just seemed more attractive, though i was too afraid to tell them.
> 
> But now i'm on this site, for sure it's enhanced my love of big women, definitely.
> So glad i found you guys !





CTHye said:


> I've been attracted to BBW's ever since puberty.
> I never really dated any, though, until I met my former wife.
> She was curvy when we married but gained about 75 lbs. over time.
> I found I was even more physically attracted to her as she got larger.
> Now, I consciously seek to date BBW's almost exclusively.



Welcome, you two! I look forward to your posts.


----------



## ZyggyKrykkyt (Aug 28, 2008)

February 14, 1978 in Portland, TX


----------



## ZyggyKrykkyt (Aug 28, 2008)

In second grade, on Valentine's Day, my mom got me those lame store-bought heart cards for me to give to like all the students (even the dudes, which was embarassing), and had me make one "very special" hand-made card for my special girl, Sarah. When I got to school, this very large girl came up to me to bum change for milk. I said, "hold on, missy" and fished in my Battlestar Galactica bag for the "special" card and gave it to her right there. Tears welled up in her eyes and she gave me an incredibly passionate hug. I was filled with child-like joy feeling her against me. 
Of course the other students and my friends were against it, saying stuff like "she has a whole fat family and will always be fat", so I succumbed to the ideals and left her wondering what happened.
At 9 we moved overseas, and the preference for the zaftig was more accepted, but still viewed as weird, and the pseudonym "chubbychaser" stuck for awhile, until high school back in Texas, where I was dating waifs and beanpoles again, and always trying to pawn off my lunches to them without success, until this one girl I was tutoring with math seemed to be a bit hungrier and eager. She would come to my house, and I kept candy around and made pancakes, etc. She went from 122 to 140, and became my "secret girl" (I was a headbanger/nerd and did not play sport). At this point I was convinced I not only preferred more size, but thoroughly enjoyed watching them get there.
The piece de resistance was in college, when I hooked up with a girl at a Metallica show. We went out for three weeks, and she was always asking for fast food or fried pies everywhere we went, and had already went from 127 to 145. That Valentine's Day I took her camping at this hunting cabin I have, where I made her a multi-course meal and a truckload of dessert. She asked if she could eat it all and leave nothing for me. I said it was impossible. As she got going, she asked to be fed. A real feedee! She got up around 200 by the end of the year, then moved away. So from V-Days 1979 to 1992, my FA cycle was complete, and I'm happier for it. Love Free Or Die!!!


----------



## abel (Apr 4, 2009)

When I was a kid in the 70s I was watching wrestling (the fake stuff) on T.V. A couple of women were wrestling. I think one was named Jane Doyle, I can't remember clearly.

Anyway, she had really big hips, and thighs rippling with cellulite. I was so turned on! 

Then I started noticing my adult female neighbors, walking around their yards with swimsuits and their big bottoms and cellulite...


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know how this thread got dragged back up after 7months, but I might as well post. 

I have always been overweight, my entire life! usually only slightly overweight. By 13 I was 5'1"(still am  ) and 160pds. I kept that weight for quite a while, but in middle school I had to fight to keep it there. I wasn't eating much and walked everywhere. I didn't feel good about my weight and due to other things in my life I sunk into a depression. Well at 15 I wanted a slight change. A friend showed me gaiaonline where I found SnS(soft and sexy). There they embraced you whether you wanted to stay the same or lose. From there I found a tiny starter site that didn't go anywhere and from there i found PAWG now known as animexpansion. I got a lot of attention there which I was surprised by. I found out about FA's and BBW. I actually met the father of my child there. He liked my curves and I was enthused. I wore tight clothing for him and ate more. We ended up making a baby together and I put on 22pds with the pregnancy. I LOVED being pregnant! After I had her I lost 26pds. From 16 to 18 I fluctuated back and forth between 160 to 180pds. Unfortunately my beauty was defined by my man more than I even knew. When I moved out of my parents house(august 2007) I was able to eat what I wanted, when I wanted, and how much I wanted. The pounds started coming(in 12months 50pds, in 18months a total of 65pds, so move our at 170, today 235pds). Well apparently my baby daddy only liked chubby girls, not big girls. For many other reasons I'm sure, he stopped loving me and I was forced to break up with him(April 2008). When we broke up he told me I had gotten TOO fat and I had disgusting cellulite. I got very depressed and I began looking at myself in a full length mirror every day for about 10min nude. I kept looking for this cellulite he was talking about. I continued eating because I needed to. In a deep depression I won't eat, so by continuing to eat I was keep my moods semi-normal. I had a few friends keep suggesting FF(fantasyfeeder) so I finally joined in late July/early August 2008. I met some cool people and met up with some friends IRL. I started slowly feeling better about myself. Well one day in December 2008 I was doing my routine check of my body continuing to look for this "nasty" cellulite. Well that day something clicked inside of me and I asked myself "what am I looking for? and what I am looking for just isn't there, BUT what IS there is beautiful." Before that day I couldn't bare to take a photo of myself. After I started taking pics and posting them on FF. It was my official way I saying I am confident about my body. I really think I am beautiful. I mean we all have our days and sometimes when I take pictures and look at them I can't believe it's me, because it shocks me that I am that pretty, but most days I feel really good about my body. So I found out I am a BBW in December 2008.


----------



## blackghost75 (Apr 5, 2009)

I realized I was attracted to bbws when I was about the age of 12. I can remember having a plus-size baby sitter,and I believe thats what did it for me.


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Apr 5, 2009)

Ya know it's funny, I don't recall a time when I wasn't attracted to BBW's. I remember being enraptured with my 2nd grade teacher because she had the biggest butt I'd ever seen, it was a truely glorious butt, haha. 

Then when I was 14 I discovered dimensions and all that, and the rest is as they say....history.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, I think I would have been about 10 or 11 as well when I realised that I was attracted to larger women. Over the years I've dated women of various shapes and sizes but when I'm out and about with other friends and most of the guys will be checking out the skinnier girls that they found attractive I'd almost always miss seeing them because I'm too busy looking for the BBWs.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 5, 2009)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Yeah, I think I would have been about 10 or 11 as well when I realised that I was attracted to larger women. Over the years I've dated women of various shapes and sizes but when I'm out and about with other friends and most of the guys will be checking out the skinnier girls that they found attractive I'd almost always miss seeing them because I'm too busy looking for the BBWs.



Im right there with ya when the guys are checkin out girls, I usually miss the ones they are oggling because my attention has already scoped out where all the big girls are.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 5, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> When I was 6 years old I had a crush on this big girl in my class, she was like the only girl my height . I haven't been in the closet about being an FA. I just have always been one



Damn its good to know im not the only one in the crowd that cant remember a time when he didnt identify with the FA perspective, whether or not I understood what it was at the time.
Rollhandler (FA from birth)


----------



## CCC (Apr 5, 2009)

About 12, no specific incident. Although from that general time period on I developed a large crush on a family friend three years my senior. Whether it was the result of some experience as a small child or not, I think it just kicked in around puberty, like with most people.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Apr 11, 2009)

I realized I was and FA in second grade. A cute girl in my class started to gain weight. First it was chubby cheeks then a chubby belly and several months later a fairly big belly. I used to spend a lot of recess watching her and her belly. I pretty much kept this secret to myself until I was in my early 20's and discovered BUF magazine, then when I discovered sites like this one and realized I wasn't abnormal, finding people just like me.


Bigjoedo


----------



## max_bialystock (Apr 11, 2009)

I had no trouble accepting that.
It wasn't until I was able to come out as being transgendered that I realized that while I found BBWs attractive in and of themselves, I also wanted to BE a BBW.
I've been transitioning for three years, and I am well on my way.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 13, 2009)

since i was maybe 12 or 13. i had already seen the old BBW magazine. i used to take my little allowance and buy it in the store. and then i went to a mayday celebration at school, waaay back in the seventies, in purple hotpants and a proto FA kept trying to play with my lil fat legs all day. i didn't like boys yet so i spent the entire day hiding from him or running away. i did let him buy me cotton candy though.

hmm i was thinking, i was more of a BBG than a BBW


----------



## Tad (Apr 13, 2009)

Huhn, somehow I haven't responded to this post before, although I know I've told this story on Dimensions before.

One day, early on in grade six, I suddenly really _noticed_ one particular girl in my class. She was the chubbiest girl in class, and the only one who had developed any sort of figure. Anyway, I conceived of the attraction as being like an invisible cord of energy running from my little belly to her little belly. And pretty much from then on I knew consciously that I preferred heavier women, and that I didn't want to be thin.


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 15, 2009)

id have to say for me the very first indication was in middle school but i ignored it. It wasnt until high school when i was with my freinds at this apartment complex and these to women who were big went swimming in the pool and for some reason i couldnt stop looking at them i tried not to look to hard cuz my freinds were already making fun of the women for there size but i couldnt help myself and from there on i accepted the fact that i liked bigger women


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 15, 2009)

It started in middle school for me. There was a very big girl that I'd glimpse in the hallway in between classes and I was always captivated by her appearance. The hallways were always flooded between classes, and so occasionally I had the excuse to brush up against her a bit. lol
She did eventually catch on though, and she approached me with some friends of hers and asked me if I liked her. 
At the time I was still VERY insecure about my fa-ness, and so I said no.:doh:
Big mistake.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 15, 2009)

I cannot remember when I became a FA, I have to say that I always was! To me the only women I ever was attracted to were big girls abd that was way before the BBW label was created. My only problem was that BBW's were not attracted to me as I was a shorty. And now that I am older women have matured enough to accept me and look past that I am short, or at least some do, LOL! But I adore all Big and Very Beautiful Women!


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Apr 15, 2009)

I was 13 or 14 too. Wasn't at the beach though. I was reading a Superman magazine. The story? The Fattest Girl in Metropolis. In order to disguise Lois Lane from the clutches of a deadly criminal, Superman bathed Lois in a ray that increased her girth substantially overnight. Well, there I was, reading this comic while spread out on our living room floor when, lo and behold, I got one incredibly hard erection. I knew then that there was something about gaining that MORE than just got my attention!!!


----------



## Lamebrain (Apr 20, 2009)

I realised I was an FA when I first noticed I saw a large woman, I would get extremely aroused quicker then with any other sort of woman. Plus no matter what I did, no matter how much I tried to stop looking at them. Whenever I saw a pic of a large woman I would get aroused.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 20, 2009)

I suppose I've had this inclination as long as I've found women attractive. From time to time I would have a teacher in elementary school who had a significant case of secretarial spread; it always caught my attention, especially when they wore formfitting pants. My homeroom teacher in third grade was a blonde SSBBW with whom I was very close. This went on into high school, where, to my delight, the student body began to swell, and not just in numbers.
I had no luck of any kind with the ladies until I got my first job; again, the ones who caught my attention were much larger than those who didn't. I discovered the terms FA and BBW in BUF magazine, and later Plumpers and Big Women. When I got my first car, that was who was always in the passenger seat when I went out for the evening, and it's been that way ever since.


----------



## DrFill (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, depends - I've more or less always loved big women, but didn't actually know there was a particular word for it (FA) until very recently.

I can't think of a defining moment, but it's clearly been there ever since I started taking an relationship/sexual interest in women around me (early teens I guess).


----------



## rockhound225 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmmm...

With the wonder of 20/20 hindsight, I think that I can narrow it down being about 11 or 12 when I first realized that I was drawn to fat women. It was the beginning of puberty, admittedly, but I can still distinctly remember gawking awkwardly at the large girls and ladies at the pool at this age. As for when I realized I was an FA? I was thirteen, because that was when I found Dimensions' website.


----------



## RockinFFA (May 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I was always attracted to fat since the beginning. When I was a little girl I use to create fat suits by folding shirts and putting them under the shirt I was wearing. However I didn't really start noticing that I liked bigger guys until me and my boyfriend started dating in 9th grade. I didn't really have any sexual feelings until him. When I had my first kiss there were tingles. Soon after I got wet for the first time. Then one day I walked into his room and he was shirtless, playing wow on the computer. He was far from being fat but he had nice little rolls of fat when he slouched over. It was then that I began to realize that I actually wanted him to get bigger. That's when I did some research on the computer and learned the term, Fat Admirer


----------



## katherine22 (May 5, 2009)

layla said:


> i have to say that i didn't realize until about a month ago that there were sites like this. Don't get me wrong i've been a BBW for..... basically my whole life. I dated in high school and college.... ok I dated a LOT in high school and college. So clearly i knew there were men who were attracted to BBW. But I just never thought about it.


 
I was always fascinated by huge women. As a child I can remember watching the singer Kate Smith on television who was really fat. I remember saying to my grandmother "I want to be her." My grandmother replied that Kate Smith was too fat. I started to read plus size fashion magazines, "Mode," the women models were so beautiful. Self-acceptance was intricately connected to fat acceptance.


----------



## thejuicyone (May 14, 2009)

Well at first I was b-cubed (big beautiful baby), then a bbt (big beautiful toddler), then I gret into a bbk (a big beautiful kid), then of course a bba (big beautiful adolescent), then I woke up one day and realized I was now a BBW, and that my dreams had been fulfilled!


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 17, 2009)

I realized in 2001 when I was pregnant and had to stretch my pants over my belly. After I had my son I kept my belly and gained 50 more pounds. My heaviest has been 285 in 2004. I've always been facinated by fat people and how they gain it differently.


----------



## removed (May 18, 2009)

I have yet to see myself as beautiful, it isn't about weight per se, just don't see myself as all that


----------



## scooter0 (May 18, 2009)

Eh, I'm a little strange. I don't know where it came from, but as a real little kid i was kindof fascinated with fat in general. (Not specifically fat girls) Just the bouncyness and bigness of fat people. I was on the swim team, and so I'd often see fat kids running around. I have a very vague memory of going to a restaurant and being spellbound by someone who was (in my memory, which i now sincerely doubt, but i still have the picture in my head) about as wide as she was tall. Basically a human sphere. 

I also have pretty vivid memories of the violet scene in willy wonka, and also several of the illustrations in other Ronald Dahl books like Matilda, James and the Giant Peach, and of course Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (both violet and the other fat kid) All of those books either have fat characters or stuffing scenes. I also remember seeing a TV special called "Life in the Fat Lane" that featured a lot of fat people, including a whole family. I have a vivid memory of a really fat brother and sister walking down a beach together. I was probably 10 at the time, and the girl was about my age though probably around 100 pounds heavier. This was all before I had any interest in girls at all, but i was still kind of captivated. Ooh, also, there were a couple garfield cartoons where he gets really fat. I liked those a lot. 

I also did the shirt stuffing thing as a kid. But now I really have no interest in gaining myself...I'm actually a pretty skinny guy at 6'7" and around 200... just the preference for bigger girls stuck around. 

Anyway, I did look into things when my family got internet. To be honest, i was actually just hoping to find more info on the guinness world record people. It was frustrating that every year it was the same pictures and same descriptions, right? I think i did a search for "Fattest Girl in the World" which lead me to a story here on Dims by the same name (which I initially thought was real, hehe). 

Anyway, by the time i made it to high school and noticing the magic of girls, i had the misfortune of winding up at a small private school where there really weren't any big girls. Curvy maybe, but nobody that i'd classify as a BBW. But, nonetheless, at some point in HS i realized that i definitely had an increased physical attraction to bigger girls. Now I think back on it, most of the big girls who i was most spellbound by were either on swim team or some other sport or recreation-related activity... and now it turns out that while i like big girls, it really matters to me that they not be unhealthy/out of shape. I wonder if that has any connection to the fact that swim team was my best source of bbw gawkage.

Who knows? 

Anyway, now for me, attraction is physical first (obviously) but then very quickly personal. Like, if i see a gorgeous fat girl, but then realize she's not a very good personality match, i won't really be attracted at all anymore. Also, I've definitely been attracted to girls who aren't fat because I got to know them. 

I do find it really fascinating the that the Violet scene in willy wonka is kindof huge in the formation of an FA. Makes me wonder how this subculture would be different if there had never been a willy wonka movie. Or if there had been MORE stuff like that.

I also find it interesting that singular experiences or people or movies have been turning points for some people when there is SUCH a strong cultural current that points us in the direction of ultra-slim (albeit with butts and breasts of women twice their size.)

Kinda makes you wonder if looking for larger women isn't actually a human's biological norm doesn't it?

Edit: All the fat girls on swim team seemed to swim butterfly. My worst stroke. Go figure.


----------



## whitewolfofsc (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been a "booty admirer" since grade school days. Also, most of the girls my age that grew up in my neighborhood were big and soft, and had big round butts. I guess that corrupted me from an early age, and my booty admiration has only gotten "worse" the older i got. I guess I am in bad shape by now, since I am 43!


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have no clue when I became a FA, at birth? lol. I know the first time I ever had a crush on someone it was in 5th grade and of course she was a big girl. I found the fat community when I was in high school, but before that I always thought my preference in just liking big girls was weird and sometimes would wish I would be like other guys and be into skinny girls. Hey, I was in high school and trying to fit it in, shoot me ;P But after finding the fat community I started to accept more and more who I was. 

My friends sometimes don't understand why all I date are fat chicks and say they would ridicule and make fun of me for it, but how can they when I'm upfront and proud about it lol. I've just had to explain to them that it's just how they like skinny girls, I like big girls, it's not rocket science, everyone's just wired differently. I even tell them they should try dating a fat chick, and if it gets to that point, I bet it's the best sex they've ever had LOL ;P


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 26, 2017)

I've always had a fascination with very big and soft people, and gotten a kick out of them. Read Garfield as a kid, had a thing for Bloona from Toejam & Earl, etc... However, my early FA experiences were as a little kid, so while I was drawn to fat people, it wasn't "attraction" in the adult sense. I remember being fascinated with a very fat man I saw at an outdoor picnic at my local parish of the time, and captivated by one of my third grade teachers, who seemed miraculously able to fill the classroom door sideways. However, the first time I ever had a clear idea of my real feelings was in high school, when one of my fellow students was somewhere in the 450-600 lb range (I haven't seen her in a long time, but I remember her being very large. Perhaps rose-colored glasses contribute.)

It took me a while to gather up the courage to act on my feelings more directly, but I guess "high school" is the answer to the main question.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Mar 6, 2017)

In high school, I had a crush on one of the two heaviest girls in my grade. We have kept in touch since then and she is now a ssbbw. I had a crush on the heaviest girl in the grade below mine too.

One event that marked me in my 20s was being at a friend's house among others playing dominoes with Jerry Springer on the TV set. It was the episode with Carol Yager who was the largest woman I'd ever seen up to that point in my life. I never entertained the thought of women that big in my life before. I found myself so infatuated with her that I had to be called away from looking at the show to play the game. She was as wide as her bed. I imagined how massive she would be if I were to have been able to fit in that bed with her. How long it would take for me to rub her body. I imagined the enormous amounts of food she must have eaten in a sitting and found myself incredibly and amazingly aroused. I was slightly self-conscious that they were aware I was getting my jollies from seeing a large, bed-bound woman. I didn't think I could be aroused by a woman that large and that was a surprise to me. Even counting the schoolyard crush from high school, I had not dated many bbw, ssbbw or even obese women at that part of my life but knew I would from that point onward. 

I very much doubt I'll be in a relationship with a woman weighing close to 1,000lbs but I'd be happy to be with one if she was or got as heavy as 600lbs. There aren't many ssbbw in my part of Canada unfortunately so my dating options are limited. As time passes, I'm considering moving to the States even in its uncertain political climate. The heart needs what the heart needs.


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 6, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> The heart needs what the heart needs.



Does it ever!


----------

